# Persian: Pineapples contain lots of Vitamin C.



## seitt

Greetings

Please, how would you translate this sentence?
“Pineapples contain lots of Vitamin C.”

I find ‘to contain’ a bit of a problem word when translating. Could it be a good policy to consider ‘دارای چیزی بودن’ in this connection?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon

PS Please indicate any kasres in the Persian pronunciation of the equivalent of ‘Vitamin C’. Furthermore, does it have a kasre when followed by a word like زیاد? [I.e. "vitAmin-e C-ye ziyAd" (or whatever is correct), ‘lots of Vitamin C’.]


----------



## sb70012

seitt said:


> “Pineapples contain lots of Vitamin C.”


Hello,

می باشند c آناناس ها دارای مقدار زیادی (از) ویتامین​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Also :
.آناناس ها حاوی مقادیرزیادی ویتامین سی / ثِ می باشند

حاوی مقادیر is more common, in my opinion.


----------



## seitt

Thank you very much.

In C ویتامین, is there a kasre after ویتامین?

I think I've seen دارای ویتامین ث زیاد - too - is this good Persian? Please indicate all extra kasres at the end of words. دارای isn't a problem as the kasre is written.


----------



## nima_persian

In C ویتامین, is there a kasre after ویتامین?


As far as I know, usually in writing and conversation we say or write ویتامین *ث    * without any kasre.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Vitamin ci
Vitamin C-e
Are both corrects for me.


----------



## nima_persian

Exactly,In persian, kasre does performance the same "of" as in English.

 kasre only and only describes this point that C is belonging to the Vitamin or describes C for Vitamin.

 Exactly like:The tail of Mouse


----------



## IMANAKBARI

an other sentence :

در آناناس, ویتامین سی به وفور یافت می شود


----------



## Jervoltage

I'd prefer آناناس حاوی/دارای مقادیر زیادی ویتامین سی / ث است with آناناس in the singular and است instead of می باشد.

Also, آناناس سرشار از ویتامین سی / ثِ است is a good one.



seitt said:


> In C ویتامین, is there a kasre after ویتامین?



I have certainly heard it both with and without a kasre after ویتامین.



> I think I've seen دارای ویتامین ث زیاد - too - is this good Persian? Please indicate all extra kasres at the end of words. دارای isn't a problem as the kasre is written.



I'd add a final ی to it: /daaraa-ye vitaamin(-e) ce-(y)e ziyaadi/


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Jervoltage said:


> Also, آناناس سرشار از ویتامین سی / ثِ است is a good one.


the *prettiest* translation for this sentence!


----------



## seitt

Thank you all very much – the details are really good food for thought.

Re آناناس سرشار از ویتامین سی / ثِ است, I suppose the Literary Persian pronunciation would be “Ānānās sarshār az vitāmin(-e) se ast”, wouldn't it?

But what about the Colloquial Persian equivalent? “Ānānās sarshār az vitāmin(-e) se-e”, perhaps? Or should we leave the ‘ast’ pronunciation in place in this case, and pronounce it exactly as we do in Literary Persian?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> ﴾...﴿
> Re آناناس سرشار از ویتامین سی / ثِ است, I suppose the Literary Persian pronunciation would be “Ānānās sarshār az vitāmin(-e) se ast”, wouldn't it?
> ﴾...﴿


You are right.



seitt said:


> ﴾...﴿But what about the Colloquial Persian equivalent? “Ānānās sarshār az  vitāmin(-e) se-e”, perhaps? Or should we leave the ‘ast’ pronunciation  in place in this case, and pronounce it exactly as we do in Literary  Persian?


Colloquial: آناناس سرشار از ويتامين ثس ﴾ => Ānānās sarshār az  vitāmin ses)
Very Colloquial!:
آناناس خفن ويتامين ث داره
آناناس ويتامين ث رو تركونده
﴿يه﴾ آناناس بزن ﴿تو رگ﴾ ويتامين ث از چشات ميزنه بيرون
يه آناناس مي‌گم يه ويتامين ث مي‌شنفي
and so on


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, some truly amazing examples here!


> آناناس خفن ويتامين ث داره


How do you pronounce خفن ? Is it followed by a kasre? What exactly does it mean and does it have an equivalent in Literary Persian?


> ﴿يه﴾ آناناس بزن ﴿تو رگ﴾ ويتامين ث از چشات ميزنه بيرون


Ah, this is the idea of 'getting a fix' of something, isn't it (i.e. injecting it). I think it's also used in American English: Get a fix of pineapple and Vitamin C will come flooding out of your eyeballs!


> يه آناناس مي‌گم يه ويتامين ث مي‌شنفي


Ah, so in very colloquial Persian, you use شنُفتن - می‌شنُفم rather than شنیدن-می‌شنوم, do you?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

> How do you pronounce خفن ? Is it followed by a kasre? What exactly does  it mean and does it have an equivalent in Literary Persian?


Khafan (any kasre)
Ananas khafan vitamin c-e dar-e !


> Ah, this is the idea of 'getting a fix' of something, isn't it (i.e.  injecting it). I think it's also used in American English: Get a fix of  pineapple and Vitamin C will come flooding out of your eyeballs!


very interesting ! 


> Ah, so in very colloquial Persian, you use شنُفتن - می‌شنُفم rather than شنیدن-می‌شنوم, do you?


Exactly ! _Shenoftan = Shenidan_ in colloquial Persian.


----------



## searcher123

As a completion to *IMANAKBARI*'s answers:



> (...)What exactly does   it (=خفن) mean and does it have an equivalent in Literary Persian?


Its main meaning is "horrible" ﴾=خوفناك), but in colloquial we use it in a figurative meaning as "astonishing" and "extraordinary". You can not found خفن in classic Literary, because it is a new word. Even in modern Literary it is used rarely, but is used more and less. For example:


...در هواي خفن
آواز پرستو به چه كارت آيد؟


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.


----------

